# NY - Putnam County Humane Society, purebred female



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Alivia - I am a beautiful adult shepherd. I am athletic, and playful, but need someone who knows about Shepherds and can help me be the best I can be! They tell me I have some fear aggression, don’t really know what that means, but maybe you can be the one to help me with this. I really am a very nice girl, but don’t take my word for it. Come by for a visit.

http://www.puthumane.org/dogs.html 

This girl breaks my heart. She is gorgeous and playful. I see her being walked all the time and can't help but wonder why she's still there. I'd have taken her out of there months ago, but she's obviously fearful of men. The shelter is a couple of miles from me, so I could get more pictures if needed.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NY - Putnam County Humane Society, purebred fe*

What a pretty girl! I love the floppy ear and little quizzical eyebrows!









It's a shame she is fearful of men. Our Heidi was very fearful of men, but it didn't take her long at all to accept my husband and now she's fine with other men as well (except those with beards, who she's still afraid of). I'm sure some more pictures would help to bring some more exposure for her. I'd say go for it since it's so close to you. You might help save a life!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: NY - Putnam County Humane Society, purebred fe*

I worked with a GSD mix at the local shelter that was the same way with women. A woman woned him and treated him bad so it was understandable. I first just sat next to his cage for the first few days talking to him and throwing in treats. It was not long when I became his best friend.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: NY - Putnam County Humane Society, purebred fe*

Isn't she cute! You can see that weary look in her eyes, though. My Morgan was fearful of men becuase of what happened to her when she was a little one. It didn't take her long to warm up to my DDH, faster after he stopped trying so hard and just gave her space. She still doesn't like men but now she is no longer fearful, just seems to disregard them.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: NY - Putnam County Humane Society, purebred fe*



> Originally Posted By: KarinI'd say go for it since it's so close to you. You might help save a life!


Oh, no... not yet. I posted this up trying to spike some interest and maybe help her out. Trust me. it's not time yet.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this cute girl back up.


----------

